# Unused Guild Space



## Turgon (Jun 15, 2003)

Since the creation of MERPG it seems that many of our old guilds have become defunct and are no longer serving any useful purpose: Guild of Rangers, Dark Legion, White Council and so on.

Isn't it time that we found another use for this space? I'm sure there are still a few good guild ideas that would be a worthy addition to TTF. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 15, 2003)

Ya know I figured that that would have happened by now... But I think that all of the major cleaning out and what not is gonna happen when this VBBulletin3.0 er whatever gets loaded. 

I'm sure these guilds can't stay here forever...


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 15, 2003)

A little insider talk:

A lot of the guild members are resistant to the move and have been holding out because they don't want to lose their threads here, for one reason or another. It is impossible for the mods to transfer these threads, and they can have sentimental value, I guess. . .

The Rangers are having a very hard time adjusting. We've been using this section for out of character discussions and the other for other things.


----------



## Turgon (Jun 15, 2003)

The old threads can always be archived though - and I fully understand why many people are resistant to the move - I was one of the most outspoken opponents against MERPG in the beginning, but as time has gone by I have come to love the place. We have built up quite a community over there.

Perhaps things are different with the Rangers, I don't know, but the White Council was dead long before the move was made, and the Dark Legion and Heren Istarion and in full swing over at the new site. Three empty spaces right away. If the admins are planning a clean out once the uprgrade is ready then why not have some new guild ideas tendered ready to be set up?

Speaking for myself I have a wonderful idea for a guild which could take the place of one of the old ones - why not give it a try? New ideas equals new activity - and that can never be a bad thing!?


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 15, 2003)

> The old threads can always be archived though - and I fully understand why many people are resistant to the move - I was one of the most outspoken opponents against MERPG in the beginning, but as time has gone by I have come to love the place. We have built up quite a community over there.


I was against the move and still am. If you want to participate in that place that is good but the ones that don't, have the right to keep their threads and guilds here too.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 15, 2003)

Well of course not the GoS, Tolkienology, Outcasts, Periaur, all them... Just the RPG based ones like the DL and Heren Istarion...


----------



## Turgon (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes - I'm not quite sure what point you are trying to make Maedhros? That we should keep inactive guilds open on the off chance somebody should turn up to exercise their right to join them? That makes perfect sense - what was I thinking?


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Jun 16, 2003)

And I have a very good idea of a better organization within our Guild and I think we could use some spare space.

But I guess we shall have to wait until that "miraculous" VB3 comes out!


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 16, 2003)

> That we should keep inactive guilds open on the off chance somebody should turn up to exercise their right to join them? That makes perfect sense - what was I thinking?


So there is zero chance that those guilds will be ever used then? How about the courtesy of asking the people of those Guilds if they will use their space or no? Is that too much to ask?


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 16, 2003)

Which one of those guilds are you involved in, Maedhros person? Or are you just sticking up for the little guy? Sounds good to me. I'm still a huge fan of being evil and stubborn and not acting perfectly satisfied with the new place, too. But mostly just to be an Outcast.  *hides* Anyways, yes, I would love to see what this new guild idea is all about. Doobedoobedoo...I already have my guild of Outcasts here and am working on something that it looks like noone cares about at the evil new place. Maybe I'll get to brainstorming again sometime.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 16, 2003)

The Rangers are slow, but not dying. Since the move, however, I think they are dying, if not dead.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 16, 2003)

And the DL here is pretty much gone... Almost everything is RPing and we've not got MERPS for that...


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 16, 2003)

If the members of those guilds are not ok with giving their space then it's ok, or if they would like to change the _perspective_ of their guilds, then ok.
I think that before assigning their space to someone else, you should have the courtesy of asking them first. If someone has asked them and they are ok with that, then no prob. If not, then it just doesn't seem right.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 16, 2003)

It would also depend on if they are still using the guild. We've canceled guilds for being unused before. If they aren't being used, why bother?


----------



## Turgon (Jun 16, 2003)

Maedhros your selfless devotion to this forum is an inspiration to all of us!?

Next time I have a _suggestion_ I'll be sure to run it by you first. Though perhaps _you_ will do _me_ the courtesy of finding out what it is I am actually _suggesting_?


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 17, 2003)

> Maedhros your selfless devotion to this forum is an inspiration to all of us!?


Your sarcasm is greatly appreciated, yet it doesn't suit you at all.


> Next time I have a suggestion I'll be sure to run it by you first. Though perhaps you will do me the courtesy of finding out what it is I am actually suggesting?


Hehe. Partying is such a sweet sorrow.


----------



## Beleg (Jun 17, 2003)

Turgon, I would love to hear your Idea about the New Guild.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 17, 2003)

Turgon, maybe I'm misunderstanding you, but I think that we should at least _ask_ the owners of 'dead' guilds before we get rid of them. I agree that they no longer serve any purpose, but Maedhros is right: we need to give them the courtesy of at least asking. 

I'd also be interested to hear your ideas.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jun 17, 2003)

After reading Turgon's posts for a second time, I've yet to even a hint of a suggestion on his part that we began dismantling Guilds without first communicating with their respective Guildmasters- so why is he being so maligned?

I think that he has simply noticed the same thing about many of the RPG Guilds that I have:

Guild of Mithril Knights- Last Post- 5/31/03
Heren Istarion- Last Post- 6/04/03
The White Council- Last Post- 5/25/03

Since these Guilds are apparently no longer in regular use (I don't follow RPs, but even I know for a fact that Heren Istarion has moved shop over to the new site), what's wrong with suggesting that this space be given over to new, active Guilds.

I have a sneaking suspicion that this debate is being colored by lingering resentment over the move to the RPG site, but I don't see why Turgon, or his very reasonable suggestion, be the whipping-boy for held-over hostilities...


----------



## Idril (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Turgon _
> *Speaking for myself I have a wonderful idea for a guild which could take the place of one of the old ones - why not give it a try? New ideas equals new activity - and that can never be a bad thing!? *



Yippee! So Turgon, are you going to tell us about this fab. idea of yours?


----------



## Confusticated (Jun 17, 2003)

I don't think I need to remind anyone that this thread is in a public area and all members, even those of the inactive guilds, can easily post here. 

No one said anything about snatching the Guilds away without a word! 



> Since the creation of MERPG it seems that many of our old guilds have become defunct and are no longer serving any useful purpose: Guild of Rangers, Dark Legion, White Council and so on.
> 
> Isn't it time that we found another use for this space? I'm sure there are still a few good guild ideas that would be a worthy addition to TTF.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Since some guilds are all centered on RPing, and are either no longer active or are now active over at MERPG rather than here, I think it may be time to find another use for the space.

I have heard a couple good ideas for new guilds. 



Maedhros, I feel like a mountain of ice bursting asunder like shattering glass... POW! to unveil a flame so hot that even an inch tall it incinerates the world in an instant so the shards of ice have nowhere to land, but it doesn't matter because they were evaporated in the heat.


----------



## Turgon (Jun 17, 2003)

Well after such a build up I wish did have a wonderful idea to give this thread a stunning climax. Sadly I don't - my idea is rather ordinary (though it does have a cool name!?) But I am sure there are many people with great ideas for guilds of their own - and that was the point of this thread.

Why forum politics has raised it's leary head here I don't know. Those guildmasters that I have talked to are happy enough for their guilds to be given over to new ideas - so what's the problem? If you think I'm lacking in courtesy then speak to my mother - she'll be more than happy to administer a whipping for you...


----------



## Confusticated (Jun 17, 2003)

Too bad it had to get built up like this.

But I have heard Turgon's ideas and one of them is especially nice to me. Why? Aside from sounding good and being a fun idea... it is a thing that unlike some guilds, does not claim to be something that it might not end up being. It is a guild that if it were, would just be. It is also quite unlike the present book centered guilds, and seems a breath of fresh air to me.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Jun 17, 2003)

And the idea is. . . . 

All I'd ask in using the guild spaces for new guilds would be that the old guild threads be archived. Some of them have quite a bit of history that I would not like to see lost.


----------



## Beorn (Jun 17, 2003)

When we clean, we only delete useless things, or things that we've seen a thousand times over (Who's your favorite character? Who's your favorite Dwarf? Who's your favorite Hobbit?)

Hopefully, there will be more changes tonight.

Mike


----------

